# power on hours and ancient scsi disks



## tiko (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey all,

I'm simply trying to find out the power on hours of my (still operational) poweredge 2400 scsi disks.  So far, I've not been able to find any kind of information on how I can access that info, smartctl or no.

I have four scsi disks in a RAID1, using a PowerEdge 2 /Si Expandable RAID Controller (PERC) (SCSI), which equates to /dev/aacd0.

Any insight would be appreciated.

Thanks.

(thought i'd also mention that the disks are seagate cheetah, not sure of the exact model, but manufactured in 1999)


----------



## mav@ (Feb 20, 2010)

Since some 7.x system version aac driver started to bypass passX devices to CAM for every physical disk in array. You may try to use smartmontools on them.


----------

